# Saturday May 21st - Drinks/Dinner - Lyndhurst



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Fellow TT'ers

Just testing the water....

Mr & Mrs Jog and myself (with Bev!!!) are planning to meet up the night before the planned see-side cruise that Jog is organising (http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=41561&start=30)

Would anyone else be interested??? - the more the merrier.

(Apologies in advance if me and Mark bore you with more stories of another track day!!!)

Kev


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Maybe start off at the Ferrari and Maserati dealership in Lyndhurst for a gawp at some super wheels?

http://www.meridien.co.uk/

Kev, being an ex New Forest boy, the area will be crawling with grockles/campers /tourists particulary Lyndhurst Brockenhurst area...

Maybe meet at the Meridien Toy Shop then head along the A35 to Ashurst to the Happy Cheese ( Often used by car clubs )

http://www.pubfoodguide.co.uk/pubs/sout ... cheese.htm


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Maybe start off at the Ferrari and Maserati dealership in Lyndhurst for a gawp at some super wheels?
> 
> http://www.meridien.co.uk/
> 
> ...


Does this mean you are up for it John?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Maybe Kev, have to discuss with Bev, er I mean Helen 

Are you up for my suggestion?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Just spoken to the powers that be (Julie) and got a [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

mighTy Tee said:


> Just spoken to the powers that be (Julie) and got a [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Good news Richard

John - as you are the locals I'll bow to your recomendations! (I think Jog wanted it to be staggering distance for him though!!! plus I have yet to sort out my accomodation for Fri & Sat night)

Kev


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Ah but Mark is the boss 8)

Lets see what he says then ?

Happy to go along with any suggestions


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

I want to play, but have to sort out childcare :?

Think I'll miss this one, but will see you on the Sunday 8)


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

When i heard that Kev and Bev were staying in / around Lyndhurst, I booked a table here: http://www.la-pergola.co.uk/ as i thought it would be within staggering distance for the Totty's. If you confirm soon, I can increase the table size. Food is good (if you like Italian) and the service is friendly. Car park is not huge but I have parked on the wide grass verge on the opposite side of the road in the past.

Kev, have you sorted digs yet?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Mark - Julie and I are definites.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Please include Helen and I then ! What time? Any chance we can drool over the Masers and Ferraris first?


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Please include Helen and I then ! What time? Any chance we can drool over the Masers and Ferraris first?


I'll be drooling over Jog's Miltek and chip probably :lol:


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

We could always drool over your new AC condenser Kev! :?

:wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Or drool over my crappy looking roof and expensive key fob batteries :x


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Right then Guys,

I'm booked in Fri & Sat Night in a B&B (nothing but the best for Bev!!! :lol: ), same Post Code as the restuarant, although thats probably about 400 square miles of fields out of the smoke!!!!

Looking forward to seeing you all Sat Night.

Now what can I do Friday night????? :?

Kev


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Kev,

Make a nice drive across the New Forest to Lymington, several very nice restaurants ALL on the high street, if you like the ASK chain....there is one there 01590 670419 , also Wistaria -( Rob and Suzee Bevis the owners are nice, tell them Lucy's Dad sent you)32 St. Thomas St, Lymington, SO41 9NE - 01590 688090
Lymington Yacht Haven Marina, ignore the barrier, drive in it lifts automatically.The Marina's Haven Restaurant enjoys panoramic views of the Solent and the Isle of Wight 01590 679971.

Caffe Uno, Lymington. 01590 688689 is nice and trendy.

Plus about 6 more in the area, nice to snoop around the quay at the bottom of the high st.

Or there is Brockenhurst try Le Blaireau 01590 623032 which you go past to get to Lymington.

:wink:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

John.......

Remind me what you do for a living???

:lol:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

I have changed the resevation for saturday night.
la pergola, table for 8 people (so far) booked for 9p.m.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks Mark

Would you be up for a post track day drink????

K


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Kev...

Well I sell advertising but as I used to live in Lymington 1980 til 2000 got to know the place, my kids and ex war department still do.

Mark...what track day ? :?

:wink:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Kev...
> 
> Well I sell advertising but as I used to live in Lymington 1980 til 2000 got to know the place, my kids and ex war department still do.
> 
> ...


Morning  
A mate of mine asked me along to a track day at Goodwood next Friday. Kev Totty is also attending. Its limited to 25 cars of which 5 cars will be on the track at any one time.
My mate was taking his carrera 4s but now he is taking his elise :? - hence the mods next Thursday.
Talking of mods - when you see /speak to Andrea, I have only had the exhaust changed - no re-map :wink: (not that she would know what a re-map is).


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

jog said:


> Talking of mods - when you see /speak to Andrea, I have only had the exhaust changed - no re-map :wink: (not that she would know what a re-map is).


Or where to look on the forum for this :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi Andrea,

Hope you got the link ?
See you later :-*


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Looks like the evening is on Mark? 8)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

kevtoTTy said:


> Right then Guys,
> 
> I'm booked in Fri & Sat Night in a B&B (nothing but the best for Bev!!! :lol: ), same Post Code as the restuarant,
> 
> ...


Its similar to the TTour B & B in Brighton


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

No way John, that place was *unique*


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

Sorry folks. Can't make this one. Am now going to be away this weekend.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

What time are we meeting up and are we going to meet up at a pub somewhere before going to the restaurant?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Mark should be wizzing round Goodwood right now ! 

Track day with KevintoTTy


----------



## Jon_667 (May 14, 2004)

Hi chaps,

My names is Jon and i live in brockenhurst didnt realise there were many people from round this area!!

Dont know if you know brookleys bistro? 
http://www.brookleysbistro.co.uk/
Thats our place!

Small world!

Where are you guys all from?
Have to meet for a beer somewhen?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Brockenhurst eh, I got married in the church by the watersplash in 79.

My ex inlaws still live there (Corrie-Hills at North Wiers) so I try to avoid the place 

Your place looks nice and the menu is mouthwatering at this time of day !

That new Chinese by the level crossing is crap! Went there just after it opened with my kids and new fiancee.

Look forward to meeting you , welcome to the forum, what car what spec etc etc ?

John


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Same you missed this last Sunday, we went right past your door.
The cruise started at Cadnam through Brook, Linwood, Burley, Rhinefields, Brockenhurst, Beulieu and finished at Lepe.
Keep an eye on the events section, we usually meet monthly.


----------



## Jon_667 (May 14, 2004)

I live opposite that church just down the gravel track! ( well when im home i go work in nottingham!) 
I have an 03 225 Avus silver TTR Standard with red leather bose etc!.
thinking about an exhaust.... a tt sports one any opinions?

Funny you should mention meridian modena my dad just picked his car up from there!

Have you seen the Labo murchilago special edition there they started it for me last time i was there unbelevably loud!!

Well next time you meet im up for it im back most weekends.

Annoying i missed last weekend i would have been up for that!

Yens the chinese never been there but have heard mixed reviews!, dinasty indian is our local late night haunt after a few!

Where are u guys from?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Jon_667 said:


> Where are u guys from?


Marchwood


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Titchfield Common


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Titchfield Common


It is too


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

and how new is your Forest then ? :evil:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Poole, formerly Bournemouth, but i upgraded to a seaside pad


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

TTotal said:


> and how new is your Forest then ? :evil:


Now, where did I put that "poking tongue out" smilie?

Guy

PS Woohoo - 500 posts and 4 stars


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Sorry John but you know me, I think you should space out the text on your siggy or it could be misconstrued :lol:



> TT07ALShtt


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

So sorry Mr Picky


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Always a pleasure :wink:


----------

